# Biete AEG Modicon a500 a350 usw...



## mutsched (28 November 2010)

Folgende Teile stehen zum Verkauf.
Bei Interesse bitte gewünschten Artikel + Preisvorschläge an
mutsch@utanet.at senden.

Allle Teile sind voll funktionsfähig und aus funktionierenden Anlagen !!
Sie wurden wegen umstellung auf S7 ausgebaut.


  A  
AEG

  A500   Netzgerät DNP 028 6365-0421998060.01                             1st       
  A500   Expertenbaugruppe      POS 001 218 343                                  7st       
  A500   Digitaleingabe  DEO013 6051-042     1914240                      3st       
  A500   Analogausgabe  MWA16P 194970                                                    1st
  A500   Digitalausgabe DAO013          191435.02                                        2st       
  A500   Digitalausgabe DAO013          191435                                                 1st       
  A500   Fernbetriebseinheit SEA 020 6051-042 203670                  1st
  A500   Überwachungsbaugruppe UKA 24 6051-042211848           4st       
  A500   Zentralgerät      ALU 821 6051-042211837                                 3st       
  A350   Zentralgerät      ALU 150         239642                                                  1st       
  A500   Zentralgerät      ALU 286         244603                                                  1st       
  A500   Speicherkarte EPROM SF8512 6051-042211115.09           1st        
  A500   Speicherkarte RAM     SC8128 211838                                         1st       
  A500   Digitalausgabe DAP002           218395                                               2st       
  A500   Digitaleingabe    DEP013 6051-042191427.02                       2st
  A500   Digitaleingabe    DEP013         191427                                                 2st
  A500   Digitaleingabe    DEP013         191435                                                 1st
  A500   Zählerkarte       DPL011         192908                                                     2st
  A500   Koppelspeicher KOS882        167619                                                 1st       
  A350   Koppelspeicher KOS152        239644                                                 2st       
  A350   Speicherkarte    SCU150         239648                                                 1st       
  A350   Netzgerät          DNP155         239639                                                      1st       

  AEG

  029.069.608                                                                                    2st
  029.040.697                                                                      2st
  029.059.319                                                                      2st
  029.051.320                                                                      2st
  029.081.942                                                                      2st
  029.044.297                                                                      1st
  029.044.219                                                                                    6st
  029.046.063                                                                                    3st
  029.044.288                                                                                    4st
  029.048.219                                                                                   1st
  029.053.678                                                                                    1st




mfg daniel m :TOOL:


----------



## MarkusP (28 April 2017)

Hallo Daniel,

Dein Posting ist ja schon etwas älter, bin aber gerade darüber gestolpert.
Hast Du noch irgendwelche Teile oder wurden sie schon recycelt 

LG Markus


----------

